# VF Engineering SC Kit



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*VF Engineering Turbo Kit*

I spoke with a rep from namotorsports. VF Engineering, they are currently working on a kit for the 2.5l, I will try my best to get more details.


_Modified by omni1 at 10:09 AM 7-27-2006_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit (omni1)*

This would be my first choice, rather than a turbo, so please get some info!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit (Giancarlo)*

added to watched topics


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_This would be my first choice, rather than a turbo, so please get some info!!!!!!!!!1

Actually... we're working on a turbo kit for this application.


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit ([email protected])*

Can you give us some details on your turbo kit?


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit (ranciso)*

oh im sorry brad, The original rumor from the rep from namotorsports did say you were working on a turbo but I stopped and thought for a minute, "Doesn't VF specialize in SC kits"? So I guess I must of mistaken the wise words of a rep, and your company as well. sorry na motorsports and VF


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_oh im sorry brad, The original rumor from the rep from namotorsports did say you were working on a turbo but I stopped and thought for a minute, "Doesn't VF specialize in SC kits"? So I guess I must of mistaken the wise words of a rep, and your company as well. sorry na motorsports and VF

No worries at all!
It is somewhat surprising to hear VF is entering the turbo market after being known so long for centrifugal-based s/c kits, but we've grown to a point where we want to offer forced-induction solutions of all sorts.
We're currently testing an Eaton M90-based (roots-style) kit for the B6/B7 V8 S4, and our 2.0T FSI GT28RS "BT" prototype is installed in the ABD MkV GTI currently appearing on Speed TV's _Street Tuner Challenge_ series.
As far as our 2.5 kit, we're just getting started. GIAC will be handling the software details (as per usual) and hardware will likely also be based on the Garrett GT28RS turbo. 
What kind of demand do you folks think there is for such a product? 
What sort of price-point do you feel is reasonable?
I'll be sure to provide greater details once they become available.



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:23 AM 7-27-2006_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit ([email protected])*

I think that the 2.5 cyl can become a big HP seakers engine if the cost of the turbo kits is not too high.
All I can say is that I'm interested in this, VERY interested.
Can you guys fill us in on what you find out about the 2.5 engine? like what is the weak points of it, what is the real redline, what problems you encounter, etc..??
What hp do you expect out of the 2.5?


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No worries at all!
It is somewhat surprising to hear VF is entering the turbo market after being known so long for centrifugal-based s/c kits, but we've grown to a point where we want to offer forced-induction solutions of all sorts.
We're currently testing an Eaton M90-based (roots-style) kit for the B6/B7 V8 S4, and our 2.0T FSI GT28RS "BT" prototype is installed in the ABD MkV GTI currently appearing on Speed TV's _Street Tuner Challenge_ series.
As far as our 2.5 kit, we're just getting started. GIAC will be handling the software details (as per usual) and hardware will likely also be based on the Garrett GT28RS turbo. 
What kind of demand do you folks think there is for such a product? 
What sort of price-point do you feel is reasonable?
I'll be sure to provide greater details once they become available.

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:23 AM 7-27-2006_

First I would personally like to thank you for replying and giving us some insider information as to what is being done. Really apreciate it. The 2.5L community is just really patiently waiting on some news. Now going back to the 2.5L, A Percent of the 2.5L owners on vwvortex are patiently awaiting a kit. If you were to look in the Golf V and Jetta V forums you would see the amount of attention more towards the GTI's / GLI's etc. For example if I were to post something about the 2.5L either my thread would be replied by only 2.5L, or you would have GLI and GTI just making a big joke of things. Personally I think thats wrong, Dont get me wrong not every GTI / GLI user replies negatively. I feel that this engine has potential, even if its to get 50 - 100 or even more hp at least its an accomplishment. What makes the 06 GTI and 06 GLI owners more better? Why because their cars come stock with a turbo? I am aware of the project and the technicality behind it, I can understand completely that this kit wont be compared to the price of a honda kit which is what im assuming everyone would hope it would be. Unfortunatly I know that wont happen. Personally not everyone can afford a Turbo Kit, if you were to release this kit, out of lets say 100 people, maybe about 50 could purchase it right on the spot, many others would have to save up and hopefully save up enough before they sell out and are back ordered. But this goes for any product thats hot on release. I wouldnt want to say a price because who am I to say what your company should think about pricing the turbo kit at, but being reasonable is always apreciated in the long run. Another thing obviously would be the quality of the product, Personally if im going to install a turbo kit especially in a new engine (5 Cylinder), im expecting to drive without worrying about any problems arising. As if the kit came stock on the car right out of the vwdealer. And I know VF is capable of that, because it was proven with the superchargers and I know you guys can do it with the turbo


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What kind of demand do you folks think there is for such a product? 
What sort of price-point do you feel is reasonable?
I'll be sure to provide greater details once they become available.


Well I think this all depends on the potential of this motor. I'm just interested to see what it can do NA. I'm in the market for a new car, and I really want a Rabbit. If this motor has as much potential as I have been reading a turbo kit could turn it into a serious monster no? I love the idea and I love this new motor already. I'm excited to see what's down with it.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit (CruiseVW)*

I think that there would be a demand, in comparison, Rabbit costs, 5- 7 grand less than GTI.
People who will look for perfomancy would go with the rabbit, cause they would be able to spend additional sum of $.
I mean you get base GTI 22.000-23.000 with taxes fees etc.
rims, tires suspension, sway bar, other add ons, would average additional 2-4 grand.
of course not everybody are financially outstanding, but finaning $7,000 less, or having extra $10.000 to play with is a big amount.
Personally as tied up as i am i don't think i wil be able to spend more than $4000 for it, that's including exhaust, and intake
Yev


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit ([email protected])*

I am very interested. Will the kit work with the tiptronic model?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit (ranciso)*

I really doubt it would work with the tiptronic, it appears that the tip tranny does not like higher torque and has a torque limiting software.
they ran into this problem with the proyect car for the speed tv show that was a tiptronic.
But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit (Yevi)*

I would agree yev, same here. We all understand the pricing and why its high etc. We have to keep in mind, Im in New York, gas prices just keep on rising, Even if I were to start saving up now for this sytem that i would imagine would be in the 4000+ range, I probably wouldn't drive my car daily or have any transportation because paying 4.00+ a gallon for gas is no joke. 
Plus installation at a local facility, many charge high, and plus tuning. I would like to see a system where everything is bolt on so easy that beginners can install this application. Hopefully some new headers/manifolds, that plastic stuff has to go pronto, pistons ,etc can come along with the kit as well or released over time cause honestly I wouldn't mind running this turbo kit stock on 5psi, hey at least I have the system, and I know hopefully it would be safe to at least run on stock internals, so if VF were to release a upgrade kit like with that just comes with headers/manifold/injectors etc. that would be awesome, It would be like 2 stage kits, Stage 1 kit will just come with bolt on turbo and its obvious accessories to run on stock safely if possible, then a upgrade kit (seperate) that comes with new manifolds, headers, injectors, etc. That wouldn't be such a bad idea because if you think about it, if we just pay 4000+ for this kit, we have to admit, most of us can consider after that point working alittle overtime to get back some of what we just spent. So it would be better financially for us to afford. Then when ready any of us can purchase the upgrade kit. (obviously that wouldn't be installation friendly for beginners haha)

_Modified by omni1 at 1:23 PM 7-27-2006_


_Modified by omni1 at 1:26 PM 7-27-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for helping answer questions Brad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this is exactly what ive been waiting for! SC or turbo kits for the 2.5!!


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


----------



## reticulan (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: VF Engineering SC Kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

What kind of demand do you folks think there is for such a product? 
What sort of price-point do you feel is reasonable?
I'll be sure to provide greater details once they become available.

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:23 AM 7-27-2006_

I would just assume buy a new Rabbit as opposed to a GTi, and build a similar car, though slightly different. The first thing to consider is the choice of aftermarket turbo kits availible. Just think of how long it took aftermarket manufactures to come up with FI applications for the 2.0 Crossflow. The 5 cylinder platform although not FSI, seems to be ideal for a FI app.Or at least Dahlback Racing seems to think so. Pricing similar to the of a VR6 for a stage 2 kit would seem reasonable. Around 5k with a gt28, fmic, silicone hoses etc..


----------



## 2.5MODSPLZ!! (Jun 5, 2006)

Updates??


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (2.5MODSPLZ!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.5MODSPLZ!!* »_Updates??


what he said


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (rab_iter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rab_iter* »_

what he said









Third motion for UPDATES
Edit, why is evryone going turbo with this engine, what is it about this engine that is making even VF which are usually supercharging guyr go trubo??? I know the difference between the two, just don't know why on this engine nobody we hear about is trying to supercharge it.


_Modified by Giancarlo at 12:20 AM 8-24-2006_


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

True but um where would you fit a supercharger?, especially where the belt positions in the left corner along with the window wiper fluid, theres no space what so ever, and even if you could fit the smallest turbine, what about the intake, intercooler? The only thing that would fit that would be good for this engine is a turbo imo. But i mean hey anything is possible. Please I dont care of a s/c or turbo kit, can someone please put out an aftermarket manifold / headers, please, time to get rid of that kevlar plastic, type stuff in our cars.


_Modified by omni1 at 11:04 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## 0tinman0 (Aug 13, 2006)

I too am interested in the turbo kit . But to what price are we talking about? Bolting on a stage one turbo is great but can the internals handel the added stress created or do you have to change fuel pump, injectors etc. nevermind the rods and pistons.Like i said earlier im definatly interested but the last thing i want to do is slap a turbo on and then soon after have to re-work or replace a brand new motor.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (0tinman0)*

UPDATES?????


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_UPDATES?????

As mentioned, we're just getting started in sorting a kit for this engine.
We have several large projects we need to conclude before we can really devote time and money to the 2.5T project, but once we're making progress, I'll be sure to update this thread.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have several large projects we need to conclude before we can really devote time and money to the 2.5T project


/cry :'(


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (omni1)*

Brad, this is VERY sad news for us, do you have any time estimate of when you will really start this project? I know you can't really say one month or another, but are we talking 6 monts or 1 year? more?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Brad, this is VERY sad news for us, do you have any time estimate of when you will really start this project? I know you can't really say one month or another, but are we talking 6 monts or 1 year? more?

To make you "more happy" I just found a copy of European Car were some tuners (ABD, Eurosport, Neuspeed, ...) were giving their impressions on the "new" jetta, and the guys form Neuspeed were talking how they were going to develope a super charger for the 2.5L....
this is the sad news....
publish date....
June 2005


_Modified by ~kInG~ at 8:30 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## traviswho (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

I am also interested, think of it this way... there are more 2.5ls out there than GTIs and GLIs. I think there is a big market for this kit personaly. If it came out for around 3k i would buy it on the spot but personally for 4k I would just consider trading it in for a GTI.


----------



## PrivateTucker (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (traviswho)*

You also have to understand that theres more 'Tuners' with GLI/GTI's than with the 2.5's. 
The usual 2.5L driver is someone who just wants transportation and not looking to spend 4K on a TC/SC kit. 
Certainly yes, there may be more 2.5's on the street, and therefor more potential to sell them, but the company needs to look at what they can sell. The usual Joe-Blo will not get a kit for their car.
So until someone develops a kit to showcase the true potential of this engine, we're just pretty much stuck. 
Its kinda sad that we need a TC/SC kit to unleash potential. With this engine you'd think that a Chip/I/H/E, Flywheel/Clutch and short-shifter would be all a person needs to unleash the N/A potential.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (PrivateTucker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrivateTucker* »_
With this engine you'd think that a Chip/I/H/E, Flywheel/Clutch and short-shifter would be all a person needs to unleash the N/A potential.

Maybe it is but nobody is working on it....


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

another thing, as you guys know, they will come out with mk 2 Audi TT, the same engine as ours with turbocharger. promised to have 350 ponies
that's the only valid date, i believe in 2008
Yev


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_another thing, as you guys know, they will come out with mk 2 Audi TT, the same engine as ours with turbocharger. promised to have 350 ponies
that's the only valid date, i believe in 2008
Yev

hate to burst your bubble but they canned that one


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

Where did you hear that they canned the factory 2.5 turbo? I was reading on the MK2 TT forum and they are sure it will come out, still under development but still under planning, what will this do for our engines? not much as it will be changed at the factory to turbo charge, but the engine has got potential and NOBODY is taping into it since they are busy with the 2.0T.
I agree that 4k will be too much for a kit, or the market will be much lower, something easy to install and at 2500-3000 I think could do a lot of volume, but again it will depend on the HP that it can make etc...
PLEASE SOMEBODY tap into this engine, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...no-go


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

hahahahaha! 2.5 suckers! why would you want crappier gas mileage than your already getting?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_hahahahaha! 2.5 suckers! why would you want crappier gas mileage than your already getting?









Thank you for your post, it was really usefull and in the very spirit of this forum.








I really don't even understand why post somthing like that.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

92 Golf GL.. 96 GTI.. damn kid, arent we in 06? Alittle late? or still tryin to make old stuff look new?
ever heard of the saying
"out with the old, in with the new" 


_Modified by omni1 at 7:14 AM 9-9-2006_


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_92 Golf GL.. 96 GTI.. damn kid, arent we in 06? Alittle late? or still tryin to make old stuff look new?
ever heard of the saying
"out with the old, in with the new" 

bwhahaha wow you can really tell who is part of the new gen of vw owners...


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

you damn straight. and representing








so let me get something straight here,because im actually laughing right now. In order to speak in a situation like this with some adequate amount of respect you need to have a MKIV gen car or below right







. Seems like thats the way in every forum on this site. Isnt this the 2.5L forum? I didnt know you have a 5 Inline in your bay, interesting. I guess your also trying to find out the release of the kit as well, along with us MKV users











_Modified by omni1 at 8:28 AM 9-9-2006_


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (omni1)*

no i was commenting how you went right after cruise cause he drives an older car like you're so cool...what he said was obviously a joke with a mix of sarcasim...but whatever 
I'm just interested in vw's in general, but I find it disheartening that a majority of the newer gen of vw owners are tools...not only the mk5 guys but on the whole. hell look at the 2.0t fsi forum...holy hell those guys can't go 2 posts without ripping on each other for no good reason


_Modified by Frank aka Rick at 9:49 AM 9-9-2006_


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

i apologize but personally its ridiculous, I mean as a community we are trying to find out as much info as possible then out of no where someone just has to mess up our mood when its already been messed up for the fact that no one is jumping onto the 2.5's, how would it make you feel? You know what im trying to say


----------



## traviswho (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_i apologize but personally its ridiculous, I mean as a community we are trying to find out as much info as possible then out of no where someone just has to mess up our mood when its already been messed up for the fact that no one is jumping onto the 2.5's, how would it make you feel? You know what im trying to say









There are always going to be the asshats. It's impossible to escape from them, even/especially on vwvortex. The best we can do is ignore them and keep with the VW love.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (traviswho)*

Omni, unfortunately VWvortex is pretty large community, the more poeple the more asshatters proportionally,
Yev


----------



## traviswho (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (PrivateTucker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrivateTucker* »_You also have to understand that theres more 'Tuners' with GLI/GTI's than with the 2.5's. 
The usual 2.5L driver is someone who just wants transportation and not looking to spend 4K on a TC/SC kit. 
Certainly yes, there may be more 2.5's on the street, and therefor more potential to sell them, but the company needs to look at what they can sell. The usual Joe-Blo will not get a kit for their car.
So until someone develops a kit to showcase the true potential of this engine, we're just pretty much stuck. 
Its kinda sad that we need a TC/SC kit to unleash potential. With this engine you'd think that a Chip/I/H/E, Flywheel/Clutch and short-shifter would be all a person needs to unleash the N/A potential.

I think you will see alot of people buying rabbits and then find themselves getting into modding a bit and eventually wanting more power. The rabbit begs to be modded. I bought my 2.5l jetta with no intention of modding but it is so fun to drive that i could not resist and thats what got me on these forums. Since then I have put 3k if not more into my car. Then there are those that just want be original, they want a blank canvas. GTI is a "factory modded car" 2.5l rabbit is a blank canvas. I love the my car is faster mentality of some (note I said some) GTI/GLI owners. Imo who really cares? there are faster cars out there (alot) and guess what? The GTI/GLI came stock that way, it had nothing to do with you except for the money you paid. Im not trying to hate the GTI/GLI guys, I love you guys and your cars are SWEET!!!! but Id like to see the Rabbit and jetta 2.5 given a chance. So far no company has stepped up but we are all so patiently waiting.


----------

